# Fracino Classico



## coffeebean

Fracino have rebranded their Ariete machine and it is now called the Classico. The machine hasn't changed, just the name. ( I will do forum deals on all the Fracino machines and the Classico is £850 delivered for Forum members  )


----------



## Rolo

Hi,

Can you give me a current price for a classico delivered for forum member?


----------



## coffeebean

Rolo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you give me a current price for a classico delivered for forum member?


Hi Rolo! Classico is £900 delivered for forum members. Andy


----------



## Rolo

Hi Andy,

Thanks for that. Was thinking about a classico as I currently own a Piccino. Was also considering a Vibiemme Domobar Junior HX, any thoughts on these two machines?


----------



## coffeebean

Very similar machines in terms of performance. The only thing I would say is that with the Vibiemme, after care can take a while cos it all comes from Italy - Fracino only in Birmingham so if you ever have a problem it can be sorted out super quickly!


----------



## doru

Mine has arrived today


----------



## Antibubble

Enjoy, I got mine from Andy last weekend.


----------



## holdtheonions

Wow, pretty sweet looking machine. Love it. Wish they would throw a CMA on that body.


----------



## Beanbag

What's the current price for one of these?


----------



## coffeebean

Beanbag said:


> What's the current price for one of these?


I can do one for £900 delivered! Andy


----------



## Jimlee99

Is this deal still valid? I'd be really interested in a Classico.


----------



## coffeebean

Yes, deal is still on - let me know if you want one! Andy


----------



## Substeel

Hi, I am also considering a Fracino Classico, is the £900 price still current?

Delivery to North East England:angel:


----------



## Substeel

I am eagerly waiting delivery of mine now, thanks again Andy:drink:


----------



## haz_pro

Is this a HX?

I see on the website it says you can make a drink and steam at the same time, but only mentions one boiler.

Lovely looking machine and what a cracking price!


----------



## coffeebean

Yes, it's an HX, same basic internals as a Cherub but with proper E61 group head and flick valves rather than taps...... And that lovely wood!!


----------



## tjp

Hi Andy - is this deal still valid?


----------



## coffeebean

tjp said:


> Hi Andy - is this deal still valid?


Certainly is!


----------



## tjp

Excellent - how would I go about ordering?


----------



## coffeebean

drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## tjp

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Is the drip tray still a choice between the shiny one that's a bit shallow and impractical and the plastic one that's... well... not shiny?

I've had my Ariete/Classico (with the plastic one) for a few years now and was hoping at some point maybe Fracino would revise the design and I could change it out.


----------



## tjp

Got my Classico delivered this morning thanks to Andy.

Absolutely top service and I'm already in love with the machine!


----------



## KTD

Mister_Tad said:


> Is the drip tray still a choice between the shiny one that's a bit shallow and impractical and the plastic one that's... well... not shiny?
> 
> I've had my Ariete/Classico (with the plastic one) for a few years now and was hoping at some point maybe Fracino would revise the design and I could change it out.


I'd like the front to be boxed in with some chrome, it's the only downside to the look of the machine


----------



## Mister_Tad

KTD said:


> I'd like the front to be boxed in with some chrome, it's the only downside to the look of the machine


Agreed - that shape, that wood... and that black plastic.

It doesn't even strike me it would be terribly difficult to fabricate/commission a new bolt-on part in which a drip tray and grate from another machine would fit, but that would take more drive and inclination than I have.


----------



## KTD

Mister_Tad said:


> Agreed - that shape, that wood... and that black plastic.
> 
> It doesn't even strike me it would be terribly difficult to fabricate/commission a new bolt-on part in which a drip tray and grate from another machine would fit, but that would take more drive and inclination than I have.


Spoke to fracino and they are looking into whether they can do me a boxed one but they have this rounded one they can send out, big improvement.


----------



## Missy

You've now got me wondering if the knobs on the cherub can be switched for the wooden flicky things... I need a new hot water tap anyway.


----------



## Mister_Tad

KTD said:


> Spoke to fracino and they are looking into whether they can do me a boxed one but they have this rounded one they can send out, big improvement.


Isn't that the original cherub drip dray that's a bit too shallow, and a bit of a faff to empty without making a mess?

Or is this a new design?


----------



## KTD

Mister_Tad said:


> Isn't that the original cherub drip dray that's a bit too shallow, and a bit of a faff to empty without making a mess?
> 
> Or is this a new design?


No idea I pulled that pic of a video, getting pictures Monday so will let you know


----------



## KTD

Missy said:


> You've now got me wondering if the knobs on the cherub can be switched for the wooden flicky things... I need a new hot water tap anyway.


They're definitely more convenient, sue at fracino really helpful and would find out for you and then price parts etc up

[email protected]


----------

